# I.D. for visited threads



## fnewman (Nov 23, 2005)

I've noticed on other BBS (which use the same software) show 'visited' threads in a differnt color, typically red.  That would really help me here, but I don't see any way to turn on that feature.  Is it available?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 23, 2005)

We are just using the defaults as provided by the vBulletin installation.  In a quick look at the configuration options I didn't find anywhere to change this.


----------

